# Golden Ret. x PUps need rescue-Adams County Dog POund, West Union, OHIO



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Golden Ret. Mix Pups need rescue-Adams COunty Dog Pound-Ohio 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7* dwarfs
Dog
Golden Ret. Mix

contact: Mary Davis: [email protected] 

Adams County Dog Pound
West Union, OH
937-544-2431*[email protected] 


Golden Retriever Mix

Size: Medium
Age: Baby
Gender: 
ID: 

Notes: 7 puppies from the same litter, look to be golden mixes with the exception of one......and he is the black sheep of the family. Pups are approx. 10 weeks old and need to enjoy life outside of a cold,dark pound.


This pet is up to date with routine shots.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Retriever Mix Pups on Adams County Dog POund-West Union, Ohio..*

I just e-mailed all the Golden Retriever Rescues in Ohio, about the Seven Dwarfs, the Golden Retriever Mix Pups, one Black Sheep, at Adams County Dog Pound.

PLEASE E-MAIL MARY DAVIS: [email protected] and [email protected], if you can help some of them! I know the shelter has a hard time keeping up with their e-mail, so please e-mail Mary and Digger!!!

Thank You!

Please Cross Post everywhere the more we get the word out the better chance we have to get some of these dogs saved. 

Adams County Animal Shelter in OHIO are in desperate need of help in saving the dogs at the shelter. Please Check out the site. There are several dogs that if they are not saved and helped by MARCH 21,2007 that will be Euthanized.Please If you can help an anyway email the shelter or let me know( [email protected] ) and I will be sure to let the Humane Officer/Asst.Dog Warden know. 
To get more information on any of the dogs below click here. 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH505.html 
Shelter email is [email protected] 

MARCH 2007: 
The pound survived a slew of obstacles in February that stemmed mostly from facility shortcomings (foremost, a broken sewage line) & overpopulation. The staff's sheer commitment to avoiding euthanasia if at all possible, combined with an influx of help from individuals & rescues near & far, meant that over 100 adult dogs' lives, as well as several litters of puppies, were spared in February. 
Success in a county pound however is SHORT-LIVED! As of March 15th, the pound has over THIRTY FOUR PUPPIES that include chihuahua mixes, border collie mixes, lab mixes & more. We also have a nursing momma dog with her pups that needs foster care urgently. 
Also, a severely neglected & abused, yet sweet & gentle coonhound named LOUIE needs rescuing before March 21st to avoid euthanasia. The first day of Spring is no day to die for a young dog like Louie! 
(Link to a Feb newspaper story on Adams County Pound 

Pound Crisis Makes Frontpage! 
The two wardens & a few core volunteers have continued to work overtime to relocate dogs in response to the extended crisis at the pound. Thousands of emails poured in, numerous transports have taken place, many phone calls (& messages) were received. The warden maintains the email account & she has performed valiantly to keep up with the heavy inflow (of both emails, phone calls & dogs.) 
HOW CAN YOU HELP? 
DONATE: We appreciate every single $. 
Every $ helps dogs. Don't minimize a donation as 'too small.' 
Checks can be made payable to HSAC, Inc. (Humane Society of Adams County) 
Mailing address: HSAC, Inc. 
PO Box 245 
West Union, OH 45693 
FOSTER: Continue to check back to see what dogs need rescuing. The site is not necessarily up-2-date. As of February 28th, the pound has 17 dogs & 15 puppies although our numbers change daily. 
TRANSPORT: We need help getting dogs to places beyond Adams County. 
TALK!: Help for the dogs often comes from both far & near. Being in a rural, Appalachian area, the pound needs people to spread the word about our dogs needing rescue. Crosspost. Tell your friends. Promote rescue. 
RASCAL low cost spay/neuter is a mobile unit that visits Adams County on an interval basis. Contact Karen Franklin @ 937-587-2581 to find out when the next visit will occur. 
As of March 1st, 2007, the pound is: *OPEN*. Still, if you plan to visit, confirm the time & day to ensure someone will be present. Please leave a message for us or keep trying if the line is busy: 

937-544-2431. 
We need, want & welcome your help! 
Who We Are 
Now known as the The Little Pound That Could, the pound employees & volunteers have worked tirelessly towards improvement. Adams County is the 2nd poorest county in Ohio, so funding for the pound is sparse. We've made do with no restroom facility, crumbling walls, no windows, poor ventilation & stopped-up drains for years. 
The county in conjunction with the Humane Society of Adams County, Inc. has been seriously searching for an alternative facility. We have found a possible building & land but we need a lot more money before we can hope to relocate. 
ADOPTION FEES: 
Dogs over 4 months of age: $40.00 
PUPPIES (16 weeks or younger): $50.00 
These fees cover just a portion of the costs of housing & caring for these dogs. COUNT on having your new pet spayed or neutered as this is an absolute requirement. 
These are dog pound dogs. No history or medical records usually exist. Your newly adopted pet needs to be seen by a vet immediately. We cannot offer refunds if your dog is sick or dies. 
When space permits, we intake for a fee of $10.00 per dog or litter. We work with many approved rescue groups that help save our dogs & place them into wonderful homes. We always need assistance with transporting. If you can help, please give us a call or email. Phone: 937-544-2431 
Our usual *OPEN* hours are: 
11 am - 2 pm Tuesdays & Thursdays, 
10 am- 3 pm Saturdays Mondays & Wednesdays 
( Sundays by appointment only.) 
CALL FIRST, 937-544-2431 
Adams County Dog Pound* 
11260 St. Rt. 41 
West Union, OH 45693


----------

